# Scored an Atago n1 refractometer on ebay!



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was on ebay looking to buy a cheap refractometer and was pricing from low to high. The first one listed was a used Atago N1 brix refractometer 0-32 brix "made in Japan" for 20 bucks and 5 dollars shipping! Just got it today and man is it nice. Very well made, heavy, with crystal clear optics. Very easy to read. I just need to get some distilled water to make sure its calibrated. I usually dont like to buy used stuff like this without a good description, but I took a chance and scored a keeper. There is no case or instructions, but it seems to be the same as all the other ones for sale.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it ATC ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Dang it Tom you one step ahead of me asking the same thing I was thinking. Also if you go to the Valley Vinter web site they have a spread sheet you can use with this throughout the entire process of your wine.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Dang it Tom *you one step ahead of me* asking the same thing I was thinking. Also if you go to the Valley Vinter web site they have a spread sheet you can use with this throughout the entire process of your wine.



I try, LOL !
I did learn U well..
then again U R on all the time.


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

Non-Atc "I think"... But after some research on refractometers it seems ATC simply allows for faster readings without waiting for the temp of the test sample to equal the temp of the prism . Temp correction has more to do with the temp difference between the sample and the prism, and less to do with ambient temps. The Atago company recommends letting the test sample sit in the refractometer for at least 30 seconds before taking a reading and it will be accurate. It seems ATC is a refractometer with the prism housed in metal "kind of a heat sink" so the sample is not a different temp than the prism.
I will be using it in my cellar so temps will be pretty consistant..I will do a few tests to see if I get different redings at different ambient temps. I should be able to do this with a controle fluid "distilled water". I will post the results as I get them..


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

You're right. Not too many home wine makers are going to be out in the field checking sugar in the bitter cold, unless if you're doing ice wine. Besides you might find you like it enough to buy a better one later on or even a digital one.


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

This will work just fine.. I will test it ouside just to see if there is much of a difference in readings.. For what this one costs new or even used I cant afford a better one...lol


----------



## Flem (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice score, Chachi!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 6, 2011)

Some guys have all the luck. Whenever I search Ebay for something I need, seems the real deals evade me.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Some guys have all the luck. Whenever I search Ebay for something I need, seems the real deals evade me.



I either luck out like this or get into a bidding war. I'm smart enough to stop at a level where it's still saving over just buying it at a store. I've lost some bids where they pay well over retail price, easy to find stuff not like a rare xmas hit toy.

Nice score!


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got to test it out tonight with my Vitners harvest apricot wine. It works great, and I could just fly along adding sugar and mixing and testing. Super easy. It gave the same reading as my hydrometer side by side..I have the brix correction chart on my laptop to check..I am going to print it out and have it laminated to keep with my refractometer. I have been testing everything in the fridge..lol.. The kids apple juice, orange juice, ect. Its one cool tool..


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't get carried away there cowboy, just remember it does drops and not smears.


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Don't get carried away there cowboy, just remember it does drops and not smears.



Hehe...Guess I better not test peanut butter..


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 7, 2011)

Did a bunch of tests with water and fresh must with both the refractometer and hydrometer.. I still dont know if the refractometer has ATC, but I can tell you the reading are the same no matter what the outside temp or the sample temp, it showed the same reading. My hydrometer showed very different reading at different temps. So far so good. Using the the brix correction chart with the refractometer it was right on the money.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2011)

ATC is really more of a beer thing as we need to check gravity of wort during boiling to know when to cut the heat. Is it adjustable? Nice score though!


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 8, 2011)

As far as adjustments, it has a focus on the eyepiece, and a calibration screw. They tested it on Valley Vitners website.
Mine is the N1..
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/DataSheets/RefracCompare/Refrac_Compare.htm


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2011)

Mine has the adjustment screw to. I just wanted to make sure yours was adjustable.


----------



## Luc (Apr 9, 2011)

chachi44089 said:


> Did a bunch of tests with water and fresh must with both the refractometer and hydrometer.. I still dont know if the refractometer has ATC, but I can tell you the reading are the same no matter what the outside temp or the sample temp, it showed the same reading. My hydrometer showed very different reading at different temps. So far so good. Using the the brix correction chart with the refractometer it was right on the money.



By chance I got an Atago Brix refractometer a month ago. Got it for free from a collegue at my work.

Tested it immediately with as reference my hydrometer and SG-refractometer.
Just put a certain amount of sugar in a liter water and measure. Easy as that.

*My Atago was inaccurate*. When measuring musts that contains more as 150 gram sugar per liter the reading was off. Below that it was accurate.

Do the tests yourself.

You can read my story here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2011/03/brix-refractometer.html

I send them an email with my findings but never got an answer

Luc


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder about differences in sugar and how that effects readings..?..The 200 gram test. The hydrometer reading looks to be 1.080, But the oechlse reading to me clearly is under 1080, its more like 1079 which converts to 19 brix which is what the brix refractometer shows.
The 150 gram test the hydrometer is reading "about" 1.060. The oechlse is reading 1059 "to me", which is 14.5 brix. And tha brix refactometer shows 14.4. Seems pretty close to me..And none of the three seem exact when considering the math..They all seem plenty close for wine making since we top off, sweeten, f-pack and all. Being off a .001 or .002 at the start doesnt seem too big a deal.
I would like to "see" both refractometers with distilled water, because there is a bit of a difference in what you read on them and what I read.
I do think the refractometers give way more consistant results where temperature variations are concerned. As far as "ease of use", the refractometers win hands down. 
Very interesting test though, I would like to learn more about these things and do more accuracy tests. Thanks for the info Luk, always good stuff.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope you mean .001 and .002 as thats wouldnt bother me a bit but being off .1 or .2 is a big difference!


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I hope you mean .001 and .002 as thats wouldnt bother me a bit but being off .1 or .2 is a big difference!



Yes...lol...ooops.. I better correct that.. Seems I am not too accurate either...hehe


----------

